# Google- Disorder tied to pain response - Chicago Tribune



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7 style="font-size:100%;font-family:arial,sans-serif">[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Disorder tied to pain responseChicago Tribune, United States - <nobr>13 Feb 2008</nobr>By Eric Nagourney | New York Times News Service February 13, 2008 Women who suffer from *irritable bowel syndrome* may respond to pain signals differently *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

